# GMM Ripshift Adapter



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I'm looking for the GMM Hurst Ripshift Adapter that allows you to use a hurst stick with any of the hurst attachments for shifter. SNL seems to sell them, but when I try and go on their website it says its under construction and should be up by April 13th. It is passed April 13th and I guess still hasn't been fixed. Does anybody know where to get this adapter either through SNL or through somewhere else. I appreciate it!!! Here's a picture.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This is just my opinion .... I have seen the hurst knob in this car and to me it just doesn't look right, I have seen the t-handle too and it looks like crap.

Have you tried phoning them?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well the only reason I was gonna replace it was because the stock handle I have, the silver part on top seems to be wearing off. I guess from constantly holding it. I haven't tried calling them yet, I was gonna wait a little while until I am ready to buy it. I was just curious if maybe someone else had it


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just call SNL. I agree that this car is a GT car more like a BMW and the big balls and T handles look cheap in it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I'm starting to appreciate the stock knob now. I think you guys are right. I was looking at more pictures of the T-Knobs and Balls and i'm starting to not like it as much. I think I am just going to repaint the silver part of my stock knob since it is fading a little. Plus, whether I go with the GMM or the MGW-P I would have to pay a lot extra just to put the after market knob on. Not worth it.


----------

